#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  Beachfront land wanted to buy for new resort on  Koh Samui.

## Becks

Hello there forum,

I´m looking for Beachfront  land to buy in Koh Samui to Build 10-15 single story villas Thai and semi Bali style made of wood.Each villa should be between 50-70sqm per unit.

Also what would the price be per sqm for the construction licence can anyone tell me please.

Email me direct on s

Kind Regards
Mr Mills

----------


## mattias36

From what i hear around here in Samui, the building costs are 6-7000 baht / sqm. Bying beachfront land in Samui nowadays you have to be prepared to pay alot of money.

----------


## soseewee

Land for sell in Pangka,Koh Samui‏  

We have 2 plots of land in Pangka ,Talingam ,Koh Samui that closed up with Element boutique resort & spa , plot A and plot B.

Plot A :is in the north of Element boutique resort & spa with 18724 Sq.m.(11-2-81 rai) with 14 million baht/rai. We sell as a whole can not be subdivide. The beachfront wide 95 m.from Element boutique resort & spa through the north.

North : free land
South : Element boutique resort & spa and free land.
East : Government road wide 8m. 
West : beach .

Location : Pangka ,Talingam ,Koh Samui
-Latitude : 9°25'28.38"N
-Longitude : 99°56'9.16"E

The type of access Government road wide 18m.
The type of utilities :electric closed up with the plot and water.

We also want to sell a plot of land as below :

Plot B :is in the south of Element boutique resort & spa with 11200 Sq.m.(7 rai) with 9.5 million baht/rai. We sell as a whole can not be subdivide. The frontbeach wide 10-20 m. only from Element boutique resort & spa through the south.

North : Element boutique resort & spa
South : free land.
East: Private road wide 6m. 
West : beach . 
Location : Pangka ,Talingam ,Koh Samui
-Latitude : 9°25'28.38"N
-Longitude : 99°56'9.16"E
The type of access Private road wide 6m.
The type of utilities :electric closed up with the plot and water.
Have 2 villas 1 fl. in this plot.



Best Regards'

James
0812563975
my_newdreem2hotmail.com

----------


## soseewee

James
0812563975
my_newdreem[at]hotmail.com

----------

